# Disque externe qui fait clac clac



## kiks06 (4 Octobre 2006)

.... ce matin, heureux de finir la derniere page d'un magazine, je branche mon disuqe .. et patatrac .... le voila qui me fait clac clac clac .. bref il ne monte plus et à l'air de buter quelque part

Suite à de nombreuses recherches ... je m'avoue être dans une panade monstrueuse car je devais porter le fruit de moon travail demain ... par contre il apparait qu'un certain nombre de société peuvent faire de la recup de données ... et voila ou je voulais en venir ... 

Hormis trouver un double identique de mon disque pour recuperer les têtes de lectures, ai-je un moyen pour parvenir à recuperer mes données sachant que :

 disque externe firewire, que j'ai tout d'abord demonter du boitier pour faire des tests en direct, toujours clac clac
 recherche sur le net avec des conseils comme mettre le disque au congel .... pas compris l'utilité, test non effectué .... dois-je essayer ??? si oui qu'est-ce que le froid apporte ?

 ayant un PC equipé firewire et acceptant les disques macs, ais-je plus de chance de trouver des applications "PRO" me permetant de recuperer ???

Je n'ai pas les moyens pour passer par des pros, le prix de la recup est terriblement onereuse en rapport au montant de mon travail, et puis j'ai pres de 120 Go à recuperer .. c'est pas rien

esperant avoir ete suffisamment clair
et vous remerciant par avance de vous pencher sur mes malheurs

@+++


----------



## le_magi61 (4 Octobre 2006)

Mets le au congelo 1h, dans un sac plastique hermetique
Tu ne risque pas grand chose, et j'ai souvent lu que &#231;a fonctionne pendant quelques minutes, voire quelques heures, le temps de copier les donn&#233;es


----------



## kiks06 (4 Octobre 2006)

Merci pour ta reponse ... même si tu ne me donnes pas de renseignement quand à l'utilité de le mettre au congel .....

Tant j'ai pas enormement de solutions
donc je pars à la recherche d'un sac hermétique (pour pas qu'il y ait de condensation ???) et j'essaye de vous tenir au courant au plus vite

@+++


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2006)

Cette histoire de mettre les disques au cong&#233;lateur me para&#238;t plut&#244;t surprenante. :mouais: 

En effet, il fortement d&#233;conseill&#233; de les faire fonctionner &#224; une temp&#233;rature inf&#233;rieure&#224; +5°C, parce qu'il y a un risque de formation de micro-cristaux de glace &#224; la surface du support magn&#233;tique.

Comme les t&#234;tes de lecture ne volent qu'&#224; quelques microns au-dessus, cela risque de d&#233;truire ces derni&#232;res ou de rayer la surface des disques.

Pour le coup, les donn&#233;es seraient d&#233;finitivement perdues...


----------



## kiks06 (4 Octobre 2006)

c'est ce que je pense aussi

mais ce n'est pas la premiere fois que j'en entends parler

et le fait de le mettre "hermetiquement" au froid


..... ma ké yé souis dans la mierda ...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2006)

kiks06 a dit:


> et le fait de le mettre "hermetiquement" au froid


L'humidité déjà présente à l'intérieur risque de créer des cristaux de glace.

Si cela a une utilité (mais je voudrais bien savoir laquelle) il faudrait le mettre au réfrigérateur (généralement au-dessus de 4°C) plutôt qu'au congélateur (en-dessous de 0°C).


----------



## kiks06 (4 Octobre 2006)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si cela a une utilité (mais je voudrais bien savoir laquelle)



je suis un peu comme toi ... je m'interroge sur le bien fondé d'une telle pratique ... mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à ça, par contre moults posts sur le net en parlent .... alors que penser ???

ca n'empêche ... que je suis toujours dans le smoule jusqu'aux b... cou 

Merci de votre interêts


----------



## divoli (4 Octobre 2006)

J'ai un ami qui a effectivement suivi cette proc&#233;dure (attention; une nuit au frigo, pas 1 h au cong&#233;lo :rateau. Il a pu red&#233;marrer mais n'a r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; qu'une partie de ses donn&#233;es. Mais ce n'est qu'un pis-aller; il arrive de toute fa&#231;on un moment ou tout se fige et on ne peut plus rien r&#233;cup&#233;rer du tout...


----------



## kiks06 (4 Octobre 2006)

merci divoli

je t'avoue que 40 Go sur les 120 du disque me suffisent ... il ne me faut d'urgence que le magazine en cours, le reste appartient à mon client, si il le perd, ca m'ennuie mais ce n'est pas la fin du monde ....

Allez Hop ... je le met au frigo

tant qu'ais-je de plus à perdre


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

Pour r&#233;pondre &#224; l'ensemble des questions soulev&#233;es dans ce fil, voici mon exp&#233;rience personnelle : mon disque, un IBM Deskstar de 60 Go ayant chop&#233; la maladie &#233;voqu&#233;e, je l'ai emball&#233; tr&#232;s serr&#233; dans du film alimentaire, et mis 10 heures *au cong&#233;lateur*. Sorti de l&#224;, je le laisse 1 heure &#224; temp&#233;rature, puis je le d&#233;balle du film, le branche et ai ainsi obtenu un peu plus de deux heures de fonctionnement normal. Suffisant pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer l'int&#233;gralit&#233; de son contenu.

L'explication est que le ph&#233;nom&#232;ne est provoqu&#233; par un jeu excessif du bras porte peigne lorsque le disque chauffe. Le passage au congelo permet de le faire fonctionner &#224; basse temp&#233;rature, donc de retarder l'apparition du ph&#233;nom&#232;ne.


----------



## divoli (4 Octobre 2006)

Merci Pascal pour cette précision. Mettre un dd au congélo m'avait paru à priori un peu violent...


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

Le tout, c'est de le serrer au maxi dans le film pour &#233;viter au maximum la condensation &#224; la sortie.


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2006)

Je pense que l'heure de repos apr&#232;s le passage au cong&#233;lo doit aussi beaucoup aider. Les disques doivent avoir le temps de se r&#233;chauffer, mais pas l'arbre des peignes (diff&#233;rence de capacit&#233; calorifique).


----------



## kiks06 (4 Octobre 2006)

Un grand merci pour ces precisions
Helas je ne pourrais pas vous communiquer le resultat sur mon disque vu que mon client  est pass&#233; chercher son DD 30mn apres mise au frigo pour l'apporter &#224; un tpe dont la recup est sa sp&#233;cialit&#233;

je devrais avoir une reponse (que j'espere positive) demain ou apres demain au plus tard

wait and see

Un grand merci pour tout vos conseils et renseignements


----------



## le_magi61 (5 Octobre 2006)

Une explication pour le congelateur : 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/31373-Quand-Mister-Freeze-soigne-les-plaies-dun-di.htm


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Une explication pour le congelateur :
> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/31373-Quand-Mister-Freeze-soigne-les-plaies-dun-di.htm



En suivant ton lien, on arrive au final sur le forum de MacBidouille o&#249; on peut lire &#231;a :



			
				Lionel de MacBidouille a dit:
			
		

> Oui, un disque en chauffant se dilate. Si les t&#234;tes sont partiellement nazes, elles passent mieux.
> *Peut-&#234;tre aussi que le fait que la densit&#233; de l'air dedans s'en retrouve augment&#233;e peut am&#233;liorer l'effet Bernouilli et limiter les crashs.*



Sachant aussi que les disques durs fonctionnent sous vide d'air ... &#199;a doit augmenter la densit&#233; du vide  


Bravo Lionel


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sachant aussi que les disques durs fonctionnent sous vide d'air ...


Non, c'était vrai sur les anciens disques, mais les disques modernes fonctionnent à pression normale, sous atmosphère "contrôlée" (ils sont pourvus d'un filtre à fines particules - voir ici quelques photos).


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Octobre 2006)

Bon, ben "rateau" :rateau:


----------



## kiks06 (5 Octobre 2006)

je viens d'avoir mon client au t&#233;l ....

Son "ing&#233;nieur" a pass&#233; 4h hier soir a faire des bidouilles m&#233;canique (changement de pi&#232;ces, de cartes .....) et peau de balle .... irr&#233;cup&#233;rable

Du coup j'ai un 64 pages a refaire (et ce avant lundi)
Un client plus que m&#233;content (&#231;a c'est normal)
Et surtout un gout amer dans la bouche de n'avoir pu tester cette manip, qui peut-&#234;tre m'aurait permis de recuperer un max de donn&#233;es ...... 

Le pire c'est que quand j'ai parl&#233; du syst&#232;me cong&#233;lo au type ... il m'a presque rit au nez ..... :mouais: 

Merci pour le lien le_magi61, et merci aux autres

je garderai en tout cas cette manip dans un coin de ma t&#234;te si par malheur il 'arrivait un souci du m&#234;me genre avant m&#234;me de tenter quoi que ce soit avec un "pro" de la r&#233;cup .... c'est pas que je ne crois pas en ses qualit&#233;s .. mais l&#224; pour le coup .. je suis m&#233;ga d&#233;gout&#233; .....

@+++ (j'espere pour des posts plus agr&#233;able)


----------



## daffyb (5 Octobre 2006)

N'emp&#234;che que ton _ing&#233;nieur _est un boulet !!!
A-y-il fait cela dans une chambre blanche ??
&#224; savoir que pour 1500&#8364; TOUTES tes donn&#233;es &#233;taient r&#233;cup&#233;rables et en prime tu avais un disque externe dans la prestation


----------



## kiks06 (6 Octobre 2006)

Un boulet ... oui peut-être
Je ne suis qu'un "petit" niveau hardware ... donc je ne peux pas vraiment le critiquer

Enfin .... apres discution avec lui hier soir ... il aurait tester le coup du frigo avant de tenter un remplacement mecanique .... lui qui m'avait plutot rit au nez au debut

enfin ....

sujet clos ... hélas

PS : lui me donnait le prix de 60euros le méga pour la recup ..... un peu fort de café tout de même avec les prix trouver à droite à gauche sur le net ....

@+++


----------



## saphir44 (31 Août 2007)

j'ai eu exactement le meme probleme que toi et le truc du congelo n'a pas marché pour moi :mouais:  doncdepuis j'ai achté un disque de sauvegarde :rateau:


----------



## elKBron (31 Août 2007)

c'est une belle remontée signée saphir44
on l'applaudit bien fort


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Août 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> on l'applaudit bien fort



Tu trouves pas que ça fait assez "clac clac" cpmme ça ? 

Bon, si vous vous mettez à floudre ici, je vais faire "clac clac" aussi, hein ! :mouais:


----------



## divoli (31 Août 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> c'est une belle remontée signée saphir44
> on l'applaudit bien fort



J'ai le sentiment que cette remontée s'est faite via ce topic, plus récent:  
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=185738


----------



## saphir44 (31 Août 2007)

ah pardon :rose: je me suis trompé :rateau: c'étai bien le  auquel je voulais répondre, milles excuses


----------

